# 2017 cruze oem exhaust upgrade



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/377-gen2-powertrain/210906-gmpp-exhaust.html


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Like Taxman said. Check my posts. Already have GMPP Exhaust and lowering springs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cblasze (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------

